# Any Fabricators Out There?



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Any of you fabricators know if it's possible/cost effective to make the floormat holder/fasteners out of metal or some other more durable medium? I have an 8 and 13 year old and those plastic fasteners just don't hold up.

Any help or ideas appreciated.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Excellent idea. I'd be interested if the price was right. Damn car wash ppl broke the one on my drivers side when vacuuming.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Geez, was thinking the exact same thing. Would be a cool little billet item. 

Thought the ones were missing from my car the night I bought mine. Told the salesman about it. He went and rounded up 4 more of them. A couple days later, when packing stuff like road flares and a flashlight in the trunk -- I found a paper envelope with 4 more of them. Think I'll keep them as spares just in case.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Geez, was thinking the exact same thing. Would be a cool little billet item.
> 
> Thought the ones were missing from my car the night I bought mine. Told the salesman about it. He went and rounded up 4 more of them. A couple days later, when packing stuff like road flares and a flashlight in the trunk -- I found a paper envelope with 4 more of them. Think I'll keep them as spares just in case.


Good idea, they don't last long. I've been through two sets. I'm not replacing until I can find a better option.


----------



## Doug W. (Mar 19, 2005)

GumbyGoat said:


> Any of you fabricators know if it's possible/cost effective to make the floormat holder/fasteners out of metal or some other more durable medium? I have an 8 and 13 year old and those plastic fasteners just don't hold up.
> 
> Any help or ideas appreciated.


Hi! New member; just signed up, a few minutes ago.

I'd be happy to take a look at the idea!

I own a one-man tool and die job shop, and can make just about anything.
Currently, as a sideline business, I make custom-engraved stainless steel shift knobs to fit BMW and MINI Cooper (see www.whalenshiftmachine.com).

I don't have any idea what they look like, but I'll get my hands on one of the fasteners that you're interested in, and see what I can do.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Doug W. said:


> Hi! New member; just signed up, a few minutes ago.
> 
> I'd be happy to take a look at the idea!
> 
> ...


Give me an address, I'll send you one. That's the least I could do if you're going to look into it. Thanks :cheers


----------



## Doug W. (Mar 19, 2005)

GumbyGoat said:


> Give me an address, I'll send you one. That's the least I could do if you're going to look into it. Thanks :cheers


Excellent! 
I stopped by my local dealership yesterday, but the parts dept. was closed.

Here you go:

Doug Whalen
4944 Pearl City Rd.
Freeport, IL 61032

As soon as it shows up, I'll let you know what I can do.

Thanks!


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Doug W. said:


> Excellent!
> I stopped by my local dealership yesterday, but the parts dept. was closed.
> 
> Here you go:
> ...


Got the part packaged up. I'll mail it tomorrow in the am. Let me know when you get it. Curious to see what you come up with. Thanks again, Brian :cool


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks Doug for seeing what you can do for us. :cheers


----------



## Doug W. (Mar 19, 2005)

bomber76 said:


> Awesome! Thanks Doug for seeing what you can do for us. :cheers


No problem; I really enjoy getting into this kind of stuff!

My background is eight years as a modelmaker at Honeywell and eighteen years having my own shop; so making things is what I do, on a daily basis.

Sometimes, if I'm lucky, it even pays the bills!


----------



## Doug W. (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks, Gumbygoat!

I received the part a few days ago. I've also ordered the mating piece, so I can try the fit after I've whipped up one of these things.

I should have something to show, by the middle of next week.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Doug W. said:


> Thanks, Gumbygoat!
> 
> I received the part a few days ago. I've also ordered the mating piece, so I can try the fit after I've whipped up one of these things.
> 
> I should have something to show, by the middle of next week.


You go guy!!! Thanks. I don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but some of the pieces don't seem to go all the way through the mat into the holding piece on the floor. You should be able to spin and lock the piece into place, but on some of the pieces, it seems like the shank part (for lack of a better word) isn't long enough. Let us all know what you come up with. Thanks again. :cheers


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Doug W,
Any updates on the project? Just curious and anxious to see what you come up with... Brian :cheers


----------



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

custom = cool


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm very interested in these too. I noticed my car didn't have them when I bought it. I asked the dealer to order them and have yet to hear back from them. Typical service...  

How can so many of these cars not have these parts??


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Just a suggestion. 

I picked up my GTO while we still had snow on the ground and parking lots were a mess. I quickly pulled the factory carpeted mats and put in a set of weathertech black rubber mats. They even have a red trim stripe that matches the red trim on the interior of my 05 Cyclone Gray GTO. The rubber mats do a much better job of holding daily grunge and don't show wear as readily as carpeted mats. You dont have to worry about fasteners. The rubber mats fit pretty tightly and stick to the carpeting like glue.


----------



## Doug W. (Mar 19, 2005)

GumbyGoat said:


> Doug W,
> Any updates on the project? Just curious and anxious to see what you come up with... Brian :cheers



Nothing yet.

One of my industrial customers has me swamped with hot jobs lately. 
To make things worse, I just took delivery on a new machining center last week, and my shop is in a bit of disarray right now.

I think I'm gonna have to put this project on hold, at least for now; too much going on at the moment.

Sorry! But maybe I can get back to it at a later date.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Doug W. said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> One of my industrial customers has me swamped with hot jobs lately.
> To make things worse, I just took delivery on a new machining center last week, and my shop is in a bit of disarray right now.
> ...


Standing by...It's not like my GTO is going anywhere.....Thanks again :cheers


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Doug W,
Any word or update on any progress? Seems there is also interest on another GTO Forum in regard to the floormat retainers. Just checking. :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I'm getting that warm fuzzy feeling! That's what I love about this site! People helping people for the common good of the goat! lol :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The fabricator who was looking into this backed out after a while. Said he got a new machine to dial in or something. This problem still needs to be solved.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The fabricator who was looking into this backed out after a while. Said he got a new machine to dial in or something. This problem still needs to be solved.


 Thanks for the update B A. I haven't posted in a while. I got a promotion and they have been bustin my balls for a couple of months now. Plus I'm trying to finish up my Bachelor's degree. WHEW!!!!! I barely have time to shine the Goat. Thanks again. :cheers


----------

